# Screaming?



## raindawgg13 (Jan 18, 2012)

I just woke up with my hedgie because i believe she was screaming! But when i went to turn on the light, she was completely fine. We had to take out her wheel for the night since it was to loud and squeaky. Could she be screaming from boredom? Please help!!!! :shock:


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

From what I've read, some hedgies will occasionally scream in their sleep; like they had a nightmare or something. Do keep a close eye on her, though.

What kind of wheel do you have? You could try putting some vaseline on the gears to make it less noisy. You really shouldn't take the wheel out.


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Screaming usually isn't a good thing -- many will squeal or squeak in their sleep, but I don't know if I have ever read anything about totally screaming in their sleep. The only thing that screaming makes me think of is the "hedgie scream of death," which would signify pain to some extent. 
Is this something that happens very often? When does it happen? When you find her in her cage, is she sleeping? I have read about UTIs causing painful urination, leading to screaming. Perhaps this is something that you might want to watch out for. 
I would always have a wheel in the cage for her. Not having a wheel can lead to destructive or dangerous behaviors such as climbing or just tearing apart the cage. If the squeaking is bothersome, you could invest in one of Larry's wheels - they are totally silent and very easy to clean


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I've heard Loki scream/squeel or how you call it a few times in his sleep. There's nothing wrong with him, I've heard it 3 times now I think and I went to check on him and found him sleeping. It was like he had a nightmare. He is makes a lot of noises in his sleep, usually content ones, but a few times he made the very high pitched squeel. I have never heard the "hedgie scream of death" so I don't know if it is the same. It didn't last long, so if you find your hedgehog sleeping and it doesn't happen very often I don't think there's something wrong. But keep an eye on her.

I agree with coribelle on the wheel.


----------

